# Koh Samet for family



## ktn053 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi there
Thinking about parking our car and going to Koh Samet for a night. My mom and two teenage kids so a spacious room that would accommodate 4 with a nice quiet beach. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ktn053 said:


> Hi there
> Thinking about parking our car and going to Koh Samet for a night. My mom and two teenage kids so a spacious room that would accommodate 4 with a nice quiet beach. Any suggestions? Thanks


I stayed at Sai Kaew Beach Resort last week which was nice and had a private beach and boat transfers, our room wouldn't hold 4 but they might have larger as I saw some families.


----------



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

In July we were (2 adults and 2 children) at Samed Villa Resort in a family room.
Good experience


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

gnazi71 said:


> In July we were (2 adults and 2 children) at Samed Villa Resort in a family room.
> Good experience


I walked by those and we said we would look into these next time, not a private beach but they looked good for families.


----------

